# wasting my money on this 90g cube?



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

So I talked to my LFS about their 90g cube thats been sitting doing nothing for more than a year. 

I have gotten a price of $800 for the tank, glass lid, and 55w compact flourescent light strip. 

In respect to prices in the greater Vancouver area, and the fact that I would spend minimum of $200 on gas alone to get there and back, not mentioning possible lost wages (I work on-call)... is this price reasonable? The manager claims that's pretty much what they bought the thing for.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Seems like alot for just a tank with lids and a light strip. What are the dimensions? I'd imagine around a 24x24? I realize you are in PG but I just can't believe that's their cost. If it had a stand at least, it would be more palatable. Just to put it into perspective, a 210g with stand can be had brand new for $1000 (in vancouver).


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to King Ed's on Kingsway...Edmonds area.....and price them out there first....That sounds like a lot of money....good luck with what ever you decide..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

yea.. i think getting a tank down here and shipping it would be cheaper... you can get a full set up down here and shipped for that price


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Call King Eds see if they will ship to you. I mean Prince George isn't that far!

I would recommend thinking about getting one shipped to you.

Cheers


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I just called King Eds. they seemed to not have a clue about a 90g cube. Like.. the guy was VERY confused about my request for pricing on one. 

*sigh* can anyone help a fellow hobbyist out? I have had a few pm's on people offering to ship one with people they know who are travelling back and forth anyways.. when you guys are out and about at your favourite stores do you think you can find me some prices? I would prefer a glass top (not mandatory - can be either a suspended light or a plastic hood) and come with a light strip. If you can give me names of stores and their phone numbers, I will call them if I would like to confirm a price on something you have already spotted... then I will talk to those who have pm'd me and discuss shipping. 

Really appreciate the help!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to see what prices are for those types of tanks, take a look at glasscages.com. I just recently got a custom square (30x30x24") tank from J&L and the custom ones are pricey. But mine is trimless, Eurobraced and drilled. For a standard trimmed, it shouldn't be nearly as much money.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

For that much money I don't think it's worth it, you can get a much bigger tank for that price.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i cant have a bigger tank. my floor wont hold it up! I have a trailer, and the floor joists are farther apart than in a conventional home. 90g is my max. 

But up here, thats the prices. Which is why I am inquiring on costs in the greater vancouver area, because it may be worth the trip/paying someone who is doing a trip some shipping/gas money. I just need to find a tank.... hard to make a purchase without seeing it.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

What are the dimensions your looking for? Your going to have a really hard time getting a quote on a 90g Cube if that's all you tell them, you need to give exact dimensions. 

My guess is that 90g cube is approx 27"x27"x27"

Yes it is hard to make a purchase without seeing it, but that is a custom size and you will never see it before hand 

For reference an 80g "cube" 24x24x31 from glasscages is $320.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Talk to Bill - aquaman, I think he has a square tank for sale!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> What are the dimensions your looking for? Your going to have a really hard time getting a quote on a 90g Cube if that's all you tell them, you need to give exact dimensions.
> 
> My guess is that 90g cube is approx 27"x27"x27"
> 
> ...


I checked out that one from glasscages. I sent them an email regarding shipping...  $800 just to get it here...... I might just buy that one at my LFS at this rate.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have your eyes dead set on the 90 cube?

Even if you could find a tank for 300 bucks on the mainland you would still pay about 3-500 getting it to nanaimo, unless you already have a truck which then might cost you 200 ish. I know if I brought it down I would charge 300 just to deliver the tank in your home. Then you would have to pay for tank and ferry charges so it might cost the same as getting a tank from there. Only way it would work to your advantage is if you brought it back yourself. 

Why couldn't it be a 90 g standard that would probably be cheaper....


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I have a small home. Theres 90g standards here for about 350. The cube would fit my living room a lot better. Not that I havent thought about the 90g standard... 

And I have already estimated about 200 in gas from Prince George to Vancouver... in my car, which is a large hatchback (pontiac vibe) so it fits cargo easily. 
So the tank (whether its an 80-90g cube) would need to be under 600, and theres also the risk of lost wages, as I work on-call. My paycheque is dependant on those phone calls. 

Again, if theres a tank that someone sees down there that fits my description, there have been some people who have pm'd me as possible transports for the tank, as they have family travelling for chrimstas, etc. If anyone sees one, please let me know, and I will contact the store inquiring about an over-the-phone sale.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ditto what Alym said
Talk to Bill (Aquaman)
Very nice cube style tank & great price.
If you can travel here & back for $200, probably worth a look.
Cheers!!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Corwin (Munster Tanks) advertised a sale on cube tanks recently:

- 70 Gallon Cube Tank (30" L x 30" W x 18" T) Munster/Marineland
$ 389.99

- 93 Gallon Cube Tank (30" L x 30" W x 24" T) Munster/Marineland
$ 499.99

Munster Tanks is a sponsor here, so you can send him a PM. I know that he's very busy these days with his other business so I'm not sure if you can still get one of these tanks, but it's worth a try. He is a very good guy to deal with. I have two of his nano tanks and they are lovely.



katienaha said:


> So I talked to my LFS about their 90g cube thats been sitting doing nothing for more than a year.
> 
> I have gotten a price of $800 for the tank, glass lid, and 55w compact flourescent light strip.
> 
> In respect to prices in the greater Vancouver area, and the fact that I would spend minimum of $200 on gas alone to get there and back, not mentioning possible lost wages (I work on-call)... is this price reasonable? The manager claims that's pretty much what they bought the thing for.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/clas...-x-21-tank-set-up-f-s-fianal-price-200$-1371/

Last price for tank, stand & canopy was $200
So for about $400 including travel you'd have a pretty sweet deal.
Cheers!!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

budahrox said:


> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/clas...-x-21-tank-set-up-f-s-fianal-price-200$-1371/
> 
> Last price for tank, stand & canopy was $200
> So for about $400 including travel you'd have a pretty sweet deal.
> Cheers!!!


oooh i wish. but again, biggest i can go that my floor joists will safely hold is 90g. one day I will have a bigger house, and I will be building a big one into a wall somewhere..


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Corwin (Munster Tanks) advertised a sale on cube tanks recently:
> 
> - 70 Gallon Cube Tank (30" L x 30" W x 18" T) Munster/Marineland
> $ 389.99
> ...


I will PM him thanks. I didnt know if he was still in business becaue the threads seem to point towards not...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> oooh i wish. but again, biggest i can go that my floor joists will safely hold is 90g. one day I will have a bigger house, and I will be building a big one into a wall somewhere..


what is the spaceing of the joist?
also what type of joist?
do you know what way the joist run in comparison to where you want your tank to sit?
most joist systems can hold amazing amounts of weight.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I have a trailer. I spoke to a friend in construction and who also used to sell modular homes, who ALSO used to keep large aquariums... that 90g is my biggest size to be doing this safely. I trust his judgement, so I didnt ask how far apart they were, or what they are made of. 

It was suggested that I go under the house and reinforce this, but the belly bag of the house is intact, and I dont want to be going in and messing with it. The intact-ness of our home is what scored us a 25 year mortgage on it, as opposed to the proposed 14 year that the age of our home would normally give us. I do not want to get too technical about getting a tank in, because we are going to sell in 5 years, and if it stays intact, the sale will be easier, as the new owners will be likely to get a longer mortgage too. 

Its not all about the weight either, its how much space in my living room I have. This is why im leaning towards a cube tank as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> I will PM him thanks. I didnt know if he was still in business becaue the threads seem to point towards not...


I believe that you are right, as he's too busy with his mortgage business right now. Wouldn't hurt to ask though.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is 10 years old. The tank is probably gone.


----------

